# Fritzbox 7490 5GHz Band deaktivieren



## Mohnecke (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo Forum

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir eine Phillips HUE alternative namens Xiaomi Yeelight gekauft.
Diese soll man Mittels der App mit dem Router verbinden.
Hierzu sollte man aber das 5GHz Band deaktivieren und das 2.4GHz Band verwenden.
Bei dem alten Fritz OS war dies kein Problem, da man dort nur das Häkchen weg machen musste.
Leider finde ich bei dem neuen OS keinen solchen Haken oder ähnliches.
Vielleicht bin auch einfach nur verpeilt und habe diesen übersehen.
Trotzdem wäre es sehr freundlich wenn mir einer von euch erklären könnte wie man nun das 5GHz Band deaktiviert, sodass ich die Lampe mit meinem Router koppeln kann.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten 

Mohnecke


----------



## PHENOMII (27. Februar 2017)

Kannst du nicht 2 SSID's laufen lassen - eine über das 2,4 GHZ - Band und eine über das 5GHZ - Band?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (1. März 2017)

Schalt mal die erweiterte Ansicht ein, im web Interface deiner Fritz Box oben rechts auf die 3 punkte klicken.
Dort kannst du die erweiterte Ansicht aktivieren.
Dann gehst du auf WLAN und Funknetz jetzt kannst du beide Kanäle steuern oder jedem Kanal eine eigene ssid vergeben.

Grüße


----------

